# Basic Barista Traning in London on Fri 14th May



## iancoff (May 10, 2010)

Sat 15th May

Whether you are planning to open a cafe, work as Barista or are passionate about learning about coffees BARistaBARBAR's BASIC BARISTA COURSE will give you the skills you need. It is aimed at those wanting to gain the necessary skills to work as a Barista.

A certificate of participation is given to participants upon completion.

COURSE COVERS THE FOLLOWING-

coffee and your chosen blend

the coffee grinder

the espresso machine

Making and perfecting the 'extraction time'

The art of 'foaming' and 'steaming' milk

Producing gourmet coffees

Cleaning and maintenance of your machine

Course review

[email protected]

Mob 07760631805


----------

